# AMD gpu driver error



## D3CIM8OR (May 29, 2020)

I have a Dell Inspiron 5575 that I'm trying to install FreeBSD on. The display driver isn't being loaded by default, so I followed the instructions in this link. Specifically, I used the AMD GPU driver. On startup, the display driver isn't being loaded so I ran `dmesg -a | grep amd` and got the following output

```
[drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image with name: amdgpu/raven_gpu_info.bin
[drm:amdgpu_get_bios] Unable to locate a BIOS ROM
[drm] amdgpu: finishing device
```

I am assuming that the error lies in 
	
	



```
[drm:amdgpu_get_bios] Unable to locate a BIOS ROM
```
 I was unable to find anything online about this issue. I know that the display driver isn't being run because my resolution never increases from 640x480 and `startx` fails with "no screens found". Does anyone know how to fix this issue? Thanks!


----------



## shkhln (May 29, 2020)

What AMD GPU model is that?


D3CIM8OR said:


> Does anyone know how to fix this issue?



We don't fix issues there. "Fix" is the term reserved for developers.


----------



## D3CIM8OR (May 29, 2020)

According to `pciconf -lv`, it is an AMD Raven Ridge [Radeon Vega Series / Radeon Vega Mobile Series]


----------



## tuxador (May 30, 2020)

Does installing sysutils/devcpu-data solve the issue? Is your system up-to-date ?


----------



## Argentum (Jun 1, 2020)

Do you have
`hw.syscons.disable=1`
in your /boot/loader.conf ?

See also:
https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/no-luck-with-an-rx-580.74117/post-460235


----------

